# New MAC fan!



## llucidity (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm 19 from Singapore and recently hooked onto MAC. You must be wondering if I had been living under a rock.  8)

Ok I know this must be a silly question but how do I get rid of the "I'm new! Introduce yourself to me!" under my nick?


----------



## Janice (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! The "I'm new! Introduce yourself to me." will change after 20 posts.


----------



## llucidity (Nov 8, 2005)

I see, Janice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for informing me!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome, it wasn't that long ago when I used to not use MAC. Enjoy your time here!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 8, 2005)

Probably not living under a rock but if you've spent all your time at Raffle's bar drinking Singapore Slings like my sister did when she visited Singapore it's easy to see how you might miss what's being going on in the outside world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seriously though welcome to Specktra.


----------



## user2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi llucidity and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have everyday!

^x^ Linda


----------



## colormust (Nov 8, 2005)

oh how exciting for you....i remember when i first discovered mac....oh you will have so much fun with the colors !!!!

and WELCOME : D


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi and welcome, glad you're here!


----------



## user4 (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome...


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 9, 2005)

welcome sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we have another FAB member from singapore here. her name is Pei and she's awesome!!


----------



## PrettyPanda (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi llucidity, you're from CozyCot as well? Your nick sounds familiar


----------

